# My Hedgies (:



## XstarX (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone 
Im sure you have seen pictures of Chloee, But I have never put pics up on here of my new little man Oscar.
Hes between 2-4 years old. He is a rescue and a beautiful little guy with a great personality.
He is still kind of shy ive had him.. oh abot 3-4 months. 
 
He does however have some weird habbits, I will be posting these in another post though.
Im going to add pictures of Miss Chloee as well.
This is my Chloee
















&& Oscar









Thanks for looking


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

They are both cute


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are both adorable. I love Chloee's splat.


----------



## XstarX (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha, Thanks everyone


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You have a couple of cuties, if I may say so. :mrgreen:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That first picture is so funny! And the rest are simply adorable.


----------



## MeganChantelle (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi everyone.
This is my new account (I was XstarX)
Just wanted to say thanks for all the kind comments,


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are both just beautiful! You are so lucky!!!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

SPLAT... talk about enjoying life!  Very cute!


----------

